# Al zomour



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't know much about this guy who orchestrated the assignation of 
Sadat,
He was being interviewed last night.couldn't pick ou t all he was saying, but was very animated and had lot to say
But watching him I had such a sense of foreboding, am I looking at somebody whose going to shape the future of this country!!
Also, for planning the assignation of the leader of this country , they didn't hang him
Seems a bit strange,
But and for me a big but,
His hair, had no grey, it was a nice wholesome brown, makes me think is he planning on being in front of the cameras and wants to give a good appearance ,
Obviously there's something afoot.
DG any more info


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

bat said:


> I don't know much about this guy who orchestrated the assignation of
> Sadat,
> He was being interviewed last night.couldn't pick ou t all he was saying, but was very animated and had lot to say
> But watching him I had such a sense of foreboding, am I looking at somebody whose going to shape the future of this country!!
> ...


Well, what more can I say?! 

He's being presented as "one of Egypt's good guys" for some reason (Maybe cause he planned the assassination of Sadat and then he was smart enough to get caught??!! ), and he just LOVES playing the victim and keeps going on and on about how horrible being in jail is! Like he should've never been there!!! Since he got out (Not only in last night's interview) he's been trying to make it look like he's been in jail for having a personal issue with Mubarak!!!


And he is making it quiet clear that he is going to be a part of the "political life" in the "New Egypt", as cautious as he's trying to be when it comes to his "views" about how the new Egypt should be, but he's really more than just obvious for me, and he just makes me sick!

The hair part..............Politicians need to look good you know 

What was REALLY funny though was an interview with a newspaper that he made few days ago right when he got out, saying that he had a "vision" about Jan. 25th and that he KNEW what was gonna happen, he's the second Islamic fanatic idiot that claims to have "Holy visions" about the "future" so far, those people are really stupid enough to be funny :lol:


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Well, what more can I say?!
> 
> He's being presented as "one of Egypt's good guys" for some reason (Maybe cause he planned the assassination of Sadat and then he was smart enough to get caught??!! ), and he just LOVES playing the victim and keeps going on and on about how horrible being in jail is! Like he should've never been there!!! Since he got out (Not only in last night's interview) he's been trying to make it look like he's been in jail for having a personal issue with Mubarak!!!
> 
> ...


So one to watch then,


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

1) If you were in prison for so long, you would look in such good health? The guy looks in great shape

2) I find it very confusing that a person who was part of the president's assassination is now saluted as a hero.... I am starting to be very confused with the Military's direction. I am also more concerned with the people of Egypt. Is that really want they wanted?

3) I am more confused of how they will allow this character to roam freely and also get into politics.... I mean, his resume by any standards is tainted


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would have thought that people with a criminal record should not be allowed to stand for any political office.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> 1) If you were in prison for so long, you would look in such good health? The guy looks in great shape
> 
> 2) I find it very confusing that a person who was part of the president's assassination is now saluted as a hero.... I am starting to be very confused with the Military's direction. I am also more concerned with the people of Egypt. Is that really want they wanted?
> 
> 3) I am more confused of how they will allow this character to roam freely and also get into politics.... I mean, his resume by any standards is tainted


Yes, again he look surprisingly healthy for some one over 60 who spent thirty years in jail,
One to watch in the coming months.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

bat said:


> Yes, again he look surprisingly healthy for some one over 60 who spent thirty years in jail,
> One to watch in the coming months.


Don't you think it's rather strange as well that Mubarak was not killed at the same time....he was sat very close to Sadat !!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Don't you think it's rather strange as well that Mubarak was not killed at the same time....he was sat very close to Sadat !!


Yes, but there are stories concerning that , have been around for years.
Sure, they will resurface.
Truth will out as they say.
Bat


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> Yes, but there are stories concerning that , have been around for years.
> Sure, they will resurface.
> Truth will out as they say.
> Bat




I watched a clip on the shooting years ago and if memory serves me right when the shooting started the body guards all rushed to cover Mubarak


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> 1) If you were in prison for so long, you would look in such good health? The guy looks in great shape
> 
> 2) I find it very confusing that a person who was part of the president's assassination is now saluted as a hero.... I am starting to be very confused with the Military's direction. I am also more concerned with the people of Egypt. Is that really want they wanted?
> 
> 3) I am more confused of how they will allow this character to roam freely and also get into politics.... I mean, his resume by any standards is tainted


The good health part, why wouldn’t he be healthy?! I mean the guy’s definitely “religious”!! It’s just Allah’s act keeping him safe and healthy 

_Military direction?!_ Not gonna answer that, but the answer is quiet obvious for those who know how things been in Egypt 

_Is this what the Egyptian people wanted?!_ What is “that”?! And what kinda “people”?! 

_How will they allow this character to roam freely and also get into politics?!_ Idiots always like fellow idiots, besides, the guy isn’t just an idiot, but he’s an idiot that’s delivering the “message of Allah”!! So you can imagine how “popular” he is LOL!


As for the assassination issue, you don't wanna risk blocking this forum in Egypt.......:ranger:


----------

